# Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?



## Elbfischer3 (20. März 2006)

Hallo an alle Boardies,

habe die Foren durchsucht wo oft geschrieben steht, dass bei Wassertemperaturen knapp über 1-2 Grad nicht viel läuft mit den Ostseefischen! Leider konnte ich die selbe Erfahrung auch schon persönlich machen, dass außer kalten Ohren und Nasen nicht viel zu holen ist, wenns Wasser zu kalt ist. Nun ist ja ab dem Wochenende eine Verbesserung des Wetters angesagt (Worauf ja alle schon sehnsüchtig warten).

_*Nun meine Frage:*_ *Ab wieviel Grad Wassertemperatur beißen die Dorsche/Platten/Mefos wieder besser und gibt es eine Chance, dass Mitte April die Wassertemperatur (Warnemünde) erreicht ist, wo´s auch den Fischen nicht zu kalt am Popo ist, so das wieder einigermaßen ordentlich und regelmäßig gefangen wird?*

Danke schonmal!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (20. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*

Das ist so nicht richtig. Die Dorsche beißen vom feinsten. Sie stehen nur tiefer.Aber bei mir und meine Kumpels hat der Dorsch jetzt erstmal Schonzeit.
 Mit der Mefo hast Du recht. Da müßte das Wasser 2-3° wärmer sein. Ich denke mal in 2 Wochen wird es los gehen.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*

Ich geh auch nicht vor Mitte April zum Dorschangeln, dann müssten auch die letzten Dorschmuttis fertig sein mit ablaichen!!!

Aber wie gesagt, Frage ist ja nicht zwischen Januar und Ende März, sondern ab welcher Wassertemperatur.


----------



## kiepenangler (20. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist so nicht richtig. Die Dorsche beißen vom feinsten. Sie stehen nur tiefer.



das kommt davon, dass es, zumindestens jetzt, im tiefen wärmer ist als im flachen.


----------



## Schütti (24. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> das kommt davon, dass es, zumindestens jetzt, im tiefen wärmer ist als im flachen.


 
Genau so isses. Denn als alter Taucher weiss man natürlich, dass das Wasser in tieferen Bereichen immer mindestens 4°C hat, da es bei dieser Tempertur seine grösste Dichte besitzt und somit schwerer ist als kaltes Wasser :m .

Ja ja, ich musste jetzt auch mal ein büschen klugsch....ern  |supergri .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## sunny (24. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*

Einmal in der Schule aufgepasst und schon Sprüche klopfen#d |supergri . 

Aber recht habt ihr.


----------



## Schütti (24. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*

Ich glaub´ du hast heute morgen ein büschen Langeweile oder wie.

Schütti


----------



## sunny (24. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*

Wie kommst du denn da drauf#c |supergri . Eigentlich wäre heute mein letzter Tag in dieser Abteilung. Da hat man nicht mehr so viel zu tun.


----------



## Yupii (24. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst du denn da drauf#c |supergri . Eigentlich wäre heute mein letzter in dieser Abteilung. Da hat man nicht mehr so viel zu tun.



|muahah: Du faule Socke tust ja sonst auch nix und kassierst ein Haufen Kohle


----------



## Schütti (24. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst du denn da drauf#c |supergri . Eigentlich wäre heute mein letzter in dieser Abteilung. Da hat man nicht mehr so viel zu tun.


 
Dann komm´ mal ganz schnell nach Hattingen. Ich bin nämlich gerade dabei ein Fundament für mein Gartenhaus auszuheben und brauch noch so ´nen Wahnsinnigen der mir hilft Erde wegzuschleppen   .

Bis gleich

Schütti


----------



## sunny (24. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah: Du faule Socke tust ja sonst auch nix und kassierst ein Haufen Kohle



Das ja man nen ganz anderes Thema|supergri .


----------



## Yupii (24. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Dann komm´ mal ganz schnell nach Hattingen. Ich bin nämlich gerade dabei ein Fundament für mein Gartenhaus auszuheben und brauch noch so ´nen Wahnsinnigen der mir hilft Erde wegzuschleppen   .
> 
> Bis gleich
> 
> Schütti


Komplettes Fundament??
Ich habe vor 10 Jahren Streifenfundamente angelegt, das reicht allemal#6


----------



## Schütti (24. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*

Jau, geht auch, aber dann musst du mit Beton ran und wenn du´s richtig machen willst, 80 cm tief und dann Schalen u.s.w.  

Und wenn du das in 20 Jahren mal wegmachen willst musst du sprengen   |supergri 

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Elbfischer3 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*

Das bisher geschriebene ist zwar aufschlussreich, aber eigentlich vom logischen her eh klar, weil es natürliche Gesetze sind.

Ich stell jetzt die Frage mal anders: Bei welche Temperatur, Wassertemperatur und Windstärke im März/April habt Ihr so erfahrungsgemäß die besten Erfahrungen gemacht und ab wann sind die Bisse mit einem Male ausgeblieben?


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*

Hallo Elbfischer,
zu den Plattfischen kann ich dir in diesem Zusammenhang wenig sagen. Die interessieren mich wirklich erst zu wärmeren Zeiten.
Bei der Meerforelle und beim Dorsch gibts offenbar Unterschiede. Die liegen in der Lebensweise und wahrscheinlich auch darin, dass Meerforellen zwischen Süß- und Salzwasser hin und herwandern. Die Meerforelle bekommt offenbar bei zu tiefen Temperaturen, und das ist nach meinen Beobachtungen irgendwo unter 1,5 Grad der Fall, Anfälle von Freßunlust. Das soll in der Osmose (Wasseraustausch zwischen Fisch und Meer) liegen, die sich bei diesen Temperaturen bei den Forellen auf den Magen schlägt.Ih will das hier nicht weiter vertiefen, ist dann eigentlich zu wissenschaftlich und bringt dich auch nicht wirklich weiter.  Daher sollte man höhere Wassertemperaturen suchen. Beachten müßte man aber, das einem die Oberflächentemperaturen wenig nutzen, man muß schon die gesamte Wassersäule messen. Wenn dann, wie auch in diesem Februar, das Wasser oben stark abkühlt und dann noch Wind dazu kommt, wird auch das Tiefenwassen (4 Grad) mit durchgemischt und man bekommt kaltes Wasser bis zum Grund. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wird es schwierig mit den Forellen.

Diese Temperaturen kannst du auch anders erkennen, wenn du kein Meßgerät hast: Die Threads in den Internetboards werden zunehmend agressiver und dümmlicher.|krach: |motz: #d 

Die Dorsche sind zu dieser Zeit und bei diesen Verhältnissen auch meist im Tiefwasser der Laichgebiete. In größeren Tiefen verändern sich die Wassertemperaturen nicht ganz so schnell. Der Dorsch ist aber auch nicht ganz so empfindlich, die die Forelle.

Der Wind ist für mich dabei nicht ganz so entscheidend. Nach meinen Aufzeichnungen ist es eigentlich egal, aus welchen Richtungen er kommt. Hauptsache er läßt das Fischen zu - und er ist da. Was ich überhaupt nicht mag, ist Ententeich. Das bringt schlechte Ergebnisse.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*

Danke @ Dolfin. Das bringt mich schon etwas weiter, weil Theorie ist das Eine, Praxis das Andere. Leider kann ich von meinem Wohnort Dresden nicht allzuviel an die Ostsee fahren und dann kommt einem die Praxiserfahrung:m der oben ansässigen Angler zu Gute. Also vielen Dank!!! :m


----------



## petipet (25. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Wassertemperatur für Dorsch, Platte und Mefos?*

@Dolfin,

du bringst es auf den Punkt. Das Gemisch der Oberflächenströmung mit "wenig" Salzgehalt, bringt die Silberlinge in flacheren Küstenbereichen wieder zum Fressen. Warum das so ist, weiß ich nicht. Da gibt es ne Menge Theorien. 
Fakt für mich ist, bevor die riesigen Schwärme der Hornhechte im Uferbereich sind, hat man die besten Chancen, eine DICKE mit Küstenwobler zu überlisten.
Tagsüber - und, ich glaub das mal sagen zu können - wenig Chance. Da jetzt der April kommt und ich dann mehr oder minder an der Küste lebe, ein Tipp von mir, an alle Weitgereisten: Tagsüber das Bier aus dem Bauch lassen - und nach Sonnenuntergang/Aufgang FISCHEN. 
Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm. Das, glaube ich, gilt auch für Me-Fos.

Gruß....Peter


----------

